# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > X >  Has any mtdna X been found in NE Siberia yet?

## ratchet_fan

My theory is the original population of North Eurasia was y C and mt U. Later K2b came from SE Asia. But there must have been mtdna X given the presence in Native Americans.

----------

